# Trex Benches, built 8/06



## Zel1

I'm new here, but thought I'd practice posting some pictures here. 

We built some steps off the back sliding door a few years back. I had a couple peices of Trex left over and decided to build a nice bench set. I ended up needing alot more Trex to get it done, but I think it was worth it. I get alot of compliments on this. I pretty much had a vision in my head of what it should look like and built it to match my vision.
The table tops are slate. This spring, I'm going to add nice plants to the planters behind the table tops.


----------



## tigerbalm2424

Very nice. My deck is Trex and I know that those benches didnt come cheap! :no: I like them though. I might have to make something like that out of the piles of 2 foot pieces that I have left over.:laughing:

On the small tables, what is your frame(that you connected the trex to) comprised of?


----------



## Zel1

Thanks for the compliments! For the frames, I had some pressure treated 2x6's left over that I ripped in half, so they were basically 1.5" x 2.25" at that point. It seemed to work really well. The tables are extremely heavy, due to the amount of Trex they consist of.


----------



## beer_geek

Nice job. Use them in good health.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

I was looking at the patio. Looks like concrete?

I was invisioning what that areas looked like empty (just the patio)and WOW...what a difference your work makes...nice job...alot cozier....


----------



## Zel1

Thank you guys. It was just a concrete slab patio. Since we moved in, we put a hot tub down one end, these benches down the other and a nice patio set in the middle. I would love to build some type of enclosure over the hot tub one day.


----------



## HarryHarley

Well, if your future enclosure looks as good as your work in the picture, my guess it that it will be "very" good! Nice job.


----------



## Zel1

Thanks alot!


----------



## New2dis

zel said:


> Thank you guys. It was just a concrete slab patio. Since we moved in, we put a hot tub down one end, these benches down the other and a nice patio set in the middle. I would love to build some type of enclosure over the hot tub one day.


I love the bench Im moving in my new home in 9 days we have a spa house house which houses the hot tub heres a pic. 

















w also have a bench like the one you made it you can see it a lil in this pic









btw theres a site that sells the enclosures for the hot tubs.


----------



## New2dis

http://www.screen-house.com/spa_gazebo_kits.htm

http://agidomes.com/domes.html


----------



## Zel1

Thanks for the link, and very nice yard! We love those domes, but the price is a bit unreasonable. I bet the dealers would sell them cheaper, but none are real close to us. Very cool enclosures!


----------



## New2dis

zel said:


> Thanks for the link, and very nice yard! We love those domes, but the price is a bit unreasonable. I bet the dealers would sell them cheaper, but none are real close to us. Very cool enclosures!


Thanks well they(the last owner) used the Garage to make a spa house. I dunno if you have a garage but its a thought. It may be cheaper to go that route.


----------



## KUIPORNG

looks like the whole back yard ard cover by deck materials without no grass no more.... wonder this will affect the water drainage, small animals under the deck...etc....


----------



## yummy mummy

*new2dis*

Everything looks so nice.

I'm jealous.

Congrats on your new house


----------



## New2dis

KUIPORNG said:


> looks like the whole back yard ard cover by deck materials without no grass no more.... wonder this will affect the water drainage, small animals under the deck...etc....


Yea theres no grass and the driveway is slanted so the water goes into the drains. By small animals under deck do you mean insects?


----------



## KUIPORNG

somthing like that... I had a bad experience last summar where huney bees set their nest at our front porch... don't know if there are animals/inserts will like to setup their nests under the deck .... well... if not.. this is a very good option to eliminate the grass cutting pain and gain a lot of deck spaces...


----------



## New2dis

yummy mummy said:


> Everything looks so nice.
> 
> I'm jealous.
> 
> Congrats on your new house


 thanks mummy


----------



## thedeckman

Here is some cool Trex furniture...visit my website trexgoldpro.comhttp://trexgoldpro.com


----------



## HomeInsulation

*Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery*

I love the design of this bench corner!

I've been looking for something to wrap up the corner of our deck. Thanks for the idea.


----------

